# Magic 2/14/14 - Powder Day!!!!



## C-Rex (Feb 14, 2014)

I just stopped for lunch and I can't wait to get back out. They got a solid 18" from the storm and its sitting on top of the 10-12" they got last Thursday.  Everything is riding fantastic. Rollers, kickers and cliff drops everywhere.  About an hour ago I was on the lift and I guy attempted a back flip off a roller right below me. He under-rotated, dug his tips in and slammed hard. Amazingly, he didn't eject from his skis. It looked so painful.  I give him an A for effort though. It took huge steel balls and a good helping of stupid to go for it but if he landed it women would have flocked to him like the salmon of Capistrano. 

More to come when I get home, if I don't just pass out...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 14, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I just stopped for lunch and I can't wait to get back out. They got a solid 18" from the storm and its sitting on top of the 10-12" they got last Thursday.  Everything is riding fantastic. Rollers, kickers and cliff drops everywhere.  About an hour ago I was on the lift and I guy attempted a back flip off a roller right below me. He under-rotated, dug his tips in and slammed hard. Amazingly, he didn't eject from his skis. It looked so painful.  I give him an A for effort though. It took huge steel balls and a good helping of stupid to go for it but if he landed it women would have flocked to him like the salmon of Capistrano.
> 
> More to come when I get home, if I don't just pass out...



I saw their Black Line pic on Facebook and almost identical location of the pic I took last Sunday and wow what a difference. I'm sure there are some people practicing for the comp coming up. Watching guys do flips of some of that stuff is amazing.


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2014)

I am so envious

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 14, 2014)

Heading there on Monday! I don't care that it won't be a powder day, it still should be a great given the new amount of snowfall. I wish I was there today... Thanks for the report!


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 14, 2014)

Whats up with the Red Chair!?!?!?


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 14, 2014)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> Whats up with the Red Chair!?!?!?



I was told that they had to send the motor out to get rebuilt, and that they just got it back and installed.  They need to get it certified before they can run it.  I had heard they were trying to get it done for tomorrow but I don't know how that went.

The Red Chair trail was freaking amazing today.  Between the drops and a couple of naturally formed kickers, people (myself included) were sending it all over the place.  At the bottom, a lip had formed at the edge of the trail that crosses over to the black chair, right in front of the red.  That slope was untouched and I couldn't help myself.  I got some speed on one of my last runs and bombed off it. A deep powder landing greeted me and then I turned left on my heel edge to avoid hitting the fence, and quickly slowed to a stop....  Stuck, waist deep in fresh.  Totally worth the hike/swim out to solid ground.  The lift lines died after 2 or 2:30.  I guess most people's legs had had enough.  We rode until around 3:30 and called it quits.

One more thing:  I met some really cool people on the lifts today.  That's one of my favorite things about a powder day.  Everyone is so happy to be out there and they seem to be more outgoing and friendly than normal.  It was great to look around the lodge and see everyone smiling, laughing, and telling stories.  Today was definitely a perfect example of what this is all about.

Cheers to everyone that got to share in it with me, no matter where you were.  And my deepest condolences to those that missed out.  :beer:


----------



## reefer (Feb 14, 2014)

Magic at it's finest today! Got a couple later-day pics I'll try to post after a hot tub......................
The Red Chair very close. A reliable source said repair is done, they are waiting for an engineer? Sunday would probably be the earliest it would run. I would put my money on the Red runs by next weekend.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 14, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I was told that they had to send the motor out to get rebuilt, and that they just got it back and installed.  They need to get it certified before they can run it.  I had heard they were trying to get it done for tomorrow but I don't know how that went.
> 
> The Red Chair trail was freaking amazing today.  Between the drops and a couple of naturally formed kickers, people (myself included) were sending it all over the place.  At the bottom, a lip had formed at the edge of the trail that crosses over to the black chair, right in front of the red.  That slope was untouched and I couldn't help myself.  I got some speed on one of my last runs and bombed off it. A deep powder landing greeted me and then I turned left on my heel edge to avoid hitting the fence, and quickly slowed to a stop....  Stuck, waist deep in fresh.  Totally worth the hike/swim out to solid ground.  The lift lines died after 2 or 2:30.  I guess most people's legs had had enough.  We rode until around 3:30 and called it quits.
> 
> ...



That's the way people always are there! Sounds like an epic day!


----------



## reefer (Feb 15, 2014)

*some views*

These are afternoon shots. Didn't have the camera in the AM. Magic should be good for a while.


----------



## soposkier (Feb 15, 2014)

Some more pics to add from the day.  Redline was indeed amazing.  Greenline was also exceptionally good, just a little bit longer of a runnout on that side.


----------



## billski (Feb 15, 2014)

wowowowowow!  Indeed at its finest!  Looks like the go-to place for me next week...


----------



## j law (Feb 15, 2014)

Magic rules


----------

